# How do I create unallocated space?



## benny182 (Mar 6, 2008)

I recently posted a question about how to partition my hard drive. When I look at my C: drive in computer management, there is no unallocated space. One person suggested that I use Acronis Disk manager 10. Now I have Acronis, but i still cant create unallocated space. How do I partition my Hard drive with Acronis? or get some unnallocated space?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

First, backup, backup, backup !!! Nothing like loosing everything due to a failed resetting partition sizes.

Then you will need to shrink your C: partition to the size you want the new partition to be. (likely it is taking up the entire hard drive size which is why it doesn't show any unallocated space).

Then create a new partition, format it and assign it a drive letter. 

----

To make it clear though, this is not increasing any available size of either your hard drive or the C: partition. It is just creating unallocated space to assign to a different partition.


----------

